# Thoughts on rawhide bones for a 4 month old puppy...



## GoldenNewbee (Jan 9, 2013)

We are wondering if it's good for puppies to eat rawhide bones...?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm not a fan of rawhides, they can get caught in a pup/dog's throat, can cause stomach upsets or even a blockage. 

My guys get antlers.

I would suggest a Nylabone or a small antler. The antlers come in various sizes, whole or cut in half and core hardness.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I have never like rawhide bones for my pack.

I give Nylonebones, antlers, bully sticks, Kongs, raw bones, pig ears myself. They one have antlers, Nylonebones, and Kongs available at all times. Bully sticks, bones, and pig ears are a treat.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I just want to add, I never let my guys have their antlers unless I am home and I can keep an eye on them.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I just want to add, I never let my guys have their antlers unless I am home and I can keep an eye on them.


Mine are with someone almost 24/7. If not they are gated in a toy/trouble free area. 

Great point to add!


----------



## smithfamily (Dec 17, 2012)

We've always given rawhides to our dogs over the years and haven't had any issues (multiple dogs over 25 years). We have a very large rawhide bone that our big dog doesn't like, but the puppy likes to chew on it. She doesn't ever seem to make any progress with it, but it keeps her busy. I also keep the little rolled rawhide sticks to keep her busy when I need to distract her with grooming, etc. I do worry about choking on most types of chews, so I try to limit their use to times when we are around and supervising. When we're gone we usually give the puppy a kong.


----------



## GoldenNewbee (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you so much for your feedback! My DH thought it would be fine to give Murphy rawhides and when I objected he actually said to "ask the Forum!"  Appreciate the direction. Murphy loves the antlers, which we only let him gnaw on when we're home. However, he gets so bored with those, his toys and prefers our belts, shoes and socks so we're trying to find other alternatives/ideas.


----------



## sharonvk927 (Jan 13, 2013)

He is adorable.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Rawhides give Max the runs - and it's not pretty. 
I'd vote for antlers every time.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I also vote against rawhide and for antlers, actual bones, and bully sticks!


----------



## ChasingChase (Feb 2, 2013)

Our guy doesn't go crazy for the antlers, he'll get into it every once in a while but not much. Our vet said rawhides were fine as long as they weren't small enough to fit in his mouth so we only give them to him when supervised and when they get small we take them away. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenNewbee (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks again, all! So... another question. Real bones are fine... like from the butcher or the real bones that are sold at the pet stores? They also have some real bones that are stuffed... those are ok for pups?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Rawhide bones? Well, it really depends on your dog. 

Some dogs are not real agressive chewers, they tend to lightly chew, drool on and lick rawhide until it becomes a softened gooey mess that can become a problem if swallowed. Other dogs are agressive chewers that will entirely shread a rawhide bone into little tiny bits and consume it in a matter of a few minutes. For these dogs rawhides are not a problem so long as some moderation is followed in their use. 

My dogs each get a 3" rawhide bone every evening after supper. They are very aggressive chewers and the rawhides rarely last more than ten minutes.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

GoldenNewbee said:


> Thanks again, all! So... another question. Real bones are fine... like from the butcher or the real bones that are sold at the pet stores? They also have some real bones that are stuffed... those are ok for pups?


For a puppy I would take out the actual marrow at first from raw bones- Could be too rich for puppy.

My yorkies are fine with the store bones but Buddy isn't allowed- I am afraid he would break chips off.


----------

